# Navarre Beach Fishing Rodeo (Sept 27&28)



## loriannkocon (Sep 8, 2014)

*We are super excited to announce that the tickets are here for the 2nd annual NAVARRE BEACH FISHING RODEO being held September 27 & 28, 2014.*

Go to the website here for more information: http://www.navarrefishingrodeo.com/

Like us on FACEBOOK for daily updates:
https://www.facebook.com/navarrefishingrodeo

*TICKET VENUES:
Broxson Outdoors
Navarre Press
Gulf Breeze Bait & Tackle
Lagerheads on the Gulf & Navarre Fishing Pier*

Call me or email me with any questions!
Lori (850) 939-1900
[email protected]

TIGHT LINES!


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

I couldn't find a species list on the website or what the prizes are?
Thanks.


----------



## loriannkocon (Sep 8, 2014)

*I will fix asap *

Thank you! I will fix ASAP.


----------



## loriannkocon (Sep 8, 2014)

*Fishing Categories*

Open Division

Black Snapper
Bluefish
Bonita
Cobia
Dolphin (Fish)
Flounder
Red Grouper
King Mackerel
Lane Snapper
Mingo Snapper
Mullet
Pompano
Trigger
Redfish
Scamp
Sheepshead
Spanish Mackerel
Speckled Trout
Croaker
Wahoo
Whiting

Junior Division

Pinfish
Croaker
Hardtail
Hardhead Catfish
Pigfish
Spanish Mackerel


----------



## Lite Salt (Jul 15, 2012)

*Prizes*

Could you please list the prizes also


----------



## Lite Salt (Jul 15, 2012)

*Prizes*

Do we know what the prizes are?


----------



## loriannkocon (Sep 8, 2014)

1st Place in the open categories receive a Yeti cooler. There are thousands of door prizes and special gifts for the junior anglers.


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

6. The line for the weigh-in scales will close promptly at 3:00 PM, and no further entries will be accepted. All those physically in the weigh-in line WITH THEIR ENTRIES at 4:30 PM shall be allowed to weigh their entries; late-comers will not be allowed to join the line, nor enter their catch

Huh???


----------



## Lite Salt (Jul 15, 2012)

*Prizes for 2nd and 3rd?*

Is there only prizes for 1st place? Will there be 2nd and 3rd place prizes?

I may be odd man out and I'm not saying that I'm not going to fish in the tournament but I really have no need for a Yeti cooler.


----------



## loriannkocon (Sep 8, 2014)

There was very long lines last year and we had to shut the line down in order to get everyone who was already in line weighed by 4:30. Of course, concessions will be made if there is no line.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Tide In Knots said:


> 6. The line for the weigh-in scales will close promptly at 3:00 PM, and no further entries will be accepted. All those physically in the weigh-in line WITH THEIR ENTRIES at 4:30 PM shall be allowed to weigh their entries; late-comers will not be allowed to join the line, nor enter their catch
> 
> Huh???


^this still does not make any sense??

So do you have to be in line by 3:00pm or 4:30pm to have your catch weighed?


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

3. Entries must be caught during posted rodeo hours, must be weighed at Juana’s Pagoda on Navarre Beach, and recorded by the designated weigh master prior to 4:00 PM, Sunday. Weigh-in times are published elsewhere.

Published elsewhere??? Not conveniently in the published rules???


----------



## loriannkocon (Sep 8, 2014)

Please see www.NavarreFishingRodeo.com for clarification of the rules.

"6. The line for the weigh-in scales will close promptly at 4:00 PM, and no further entries will be accepted. All those physically in the weigh-in line WITH THEIR ENTRIES at 4:00 PM shall be allowed to weigh their entries. The GOAL is to have all entries weighed by 4:30pm so winners can be identified."


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

loriannkocon said:


> Please see www.NavarreFishingRodeo.com for clarification of the rules.
> 
> "6. The line for the weigh-in scales will close promptly at 4:00 PM, and no further entries will be accepted. All those physically in the weigh-in line WITH THEIR ENTRIES at 4:00 PM shall be allowed to weigh their entries. The GOAL is to have all entries weighed by 4:30pm so winners can be identified."


Thanks for clearing that up! 

One last question. What time and where will the captain's meeting be?


----------



## loriannkocon (Sep 8, 2014)

You're welcome. Captains meeting is Friday, September 26, 7pm at Juana's.

Award presentation is Sunday, September 28 at 5:30pm at Juana's.


----------



## Lite Salt (Jul 15, 2012)

*2nd & 3rd Place*

Is the 1st place fish the only one that wins a prize or is there a 2nd and 3rd place prize also?


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Not sure but I know last yr yeti first place and checks for 2nd and 3rd.


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

What time do the scales open?


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Is flounder gigging a valid entry?


----------

